# Beat this ferry price



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Booked our winter trip with Dover eurochange http://www.dovereurochange.co.uk/tickets.html Out on 28th Dec £25.00 return end of March £30.00 with sea france. The Sea France website wants 161 euro just for the return. No idea how they get their prices but used them now for last four years. They even got us a refund for the dog fare when it died whilst we were abroad. Incidentally the MHF discount code is no longer accepted by Sea France.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Incidentally the MHF discount code is no longer accepted by Sea France.


Yes it is. I have just used it tonight and made a saving!!


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Well done John it would not work for me, did you manage to beat the price?


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Traveller,
I've just been on the Dover Exchange site, but all it gives is prices from....
How do I get a quote for May next year?
Forrester.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Hi Forrester 
I usually ring them and they chat through the cheapest options


----------

